# Tampa/St. Pete



## BluWolf (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking for to start an every other week gaming group. Would love to play more but my schedule just won't allow it. 

Would prefer older gamers, say born before Carter took office!! Would prefer a really good Traveller (T20) campaign but I am open to just about ANY D20 game.

Building a house now so I can't host.

Post here of email me directly.


----------



## BluWolf (Aug 7, 2003)

This is depressing.


----------



## andrew (Aug 7, 2003)

C'mon, it's not that bad! I emailed you off the boards with a suggestion a few days ago....


----------



## TheTaxMan (Aug 8, 2003)

The suggestion of course being leave Tampa and look for a game elsewhere 

Location: Tampa


----------



## BluWolf (Aug 9, 2003)

If you emailed me Andrew, I apologize because i don't recall seeing it.


----------



## fissionchips (Aug 30, 2003)

*Deadlands in tampa bay*

Looking for a couple gamers in the Tampa bay (more specifically, Temple Terrace) area for a Deadlands(Non D20) game i'm starting up within the next couples weeks or so. If you're interested just give me an email at fissionchips1999@yahoo.com. If you're unfamiliar with deadlands, its a Wild-West/horror RPG set in an alternate mid-late 19th century. For more info check out www.peginc.com or email me.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 1, 2003)

Bluwolf,

  We met at the Tampa Gameday back in February. I am running a game with Hal, Andrew (who tried to email you) and a couple of other games. We meet every other week (next game is on Sept. 13th) at Hal's place in Brandon. You are officially invited. Send me an email...


  Morpheus


----------

